# Giant water bug????



## genious_gr (Sep 27, 2003)

The scientific name is; Lethocerus americanus

Anyone know more info on this species?? They're quite interesting....


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2003)

i don't know if you allready knew this link but here goes:

japanese petstores selling giant waterbugs 

scrolll all the way down and you'll see some awsome waterbugs eating goldfishes and beeing sold as pets in Japan,... enjoy the picts,... i found them just amazing :}

greetz


----------



## Wade (Sep 27, 2003)

They are very cool, huge bugs. Very fun to keep, and can give a nasty bite.

Wade


----------



## Nixy (Sep 28, 2003)

Very cool.
And what was that Moth on that page?
It was Huge!

But wouldn't you know translating the page left out alot of words.
Including a species name....
Argh!


----------



## genious_gr (Sep 28, 2003)

Of course they're not sold anywhere in europe are they????

They are great!!!





:8o  Coiuldnt mother nature spread a few huge bugs here in Greece??? :8o


----------



## Steven (Sep 28, 2003)

> They are very cool, huge bugs. Very fun to keep, and can give a nasty bite.


you speak out of own experience ;P  
i don't wanna get bit in my foot by one of those  



> Of course they're not sold anywhere in europe are they????


 i've seen them offered at several insectfairs here in Belgium,.... next 2 weeks there are 2 insectfairs here,... i'll let you know which dealers have them


----------



## genious_gr (Sep 28, 2003)

2 insectfairs in 2 weeks???? 

They're like 0 insectfairs in 99999999999999999 years here....

Why dont you get yourself a couple :}


----------



## Steven (Sep 28, 2003)

> Why dont you get yourself a couple


hehehehe 
i'm not into the watery stuff,..... yet =D 

it's strange but al insectfairs here in belgium seem to be happening during the winter.

their plenty fairs but they all aren't that big,...
usually more dried bugs to be found there then alive ones,....


----------



## genious_gr (Sep 28, 2003)

Its ok, get them and you can send them to me when we'll do that trading.... ;P 


PS.
Fancy an Argiope Lobata eggsack??


----------



## Steven (Sep 28, 2003)

PS.
Fancy an Argiope Lobata eggsack??

mmm,... now that we have our own Argyope species here in Belgium,... mm,.. no thanx 

got my backyard full of Argyope B.'s


----------



## whoami? (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nixy _
> *Very cool.
> And what was that Moth on that page?
> It was Huge!
> ...


Yeah, that's what really caught my eye. I've seen two Prometheus moth caterpillars during my life, which I raised to maturity on oak leaves.And I occasionally see Luna moths around lights. But I'm much more interested in Cecropia moths (I like the red  ). Unfortunately, I've only seen two ceropia moths in my lifeboth of which were already dead and being eaten by ants. I wish there was a place I could by giant silkworm caterpillars.


----------



## Alex S. (Sep 30, 2004)

_Lethocerus americanus_ is the largest of the U.S. giant water bugs. Adults commonly reach 2-2.5”. There are other U.S. _Lethocerus_ that can look similar from a distance (such as _L. griseus_, _L. uhleri_ etc.). _L. americanus_, as with all belostomatids, are incredible predators that will seize prey larger than themselves, which commonly includes other aquatic invertebrates, fish, frogs, salamanders, and occasionally small snakes. Members of the genus _Lethocerus_ will prey on invertebrates, but do prefer vertebrates (members of the genus _Limnogeton_ are just the opposite, preferring small aquatic gastropods). Belostomatids are quite simple to house in captivity. Adults can be kept in a small to medium-sized container (2-5 gallons) with aquarium gravel as substrate. It is always important to have aquatic vegetation or objects that simulate aquatic vegetation for the giant water bugs to grasp while waiting to ambush prey. It is also good to have objects sticking out of the waters surface. Permanent enclosures for adult _L. americanus_ should have a water depth of at least 6 inches. Always have a lid on the enclosure as belostomatids do fly (almost always nocturnally). 

Alex S.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 30, 2004)

i love L.indicus, L.gigantea is also nice,too
do u know where i can order them online?


----------



## Alex S. (Sep 30, 2004)

"_Lethocerus giganteus_" is not an actual species. Perhaps you mean _Lethocerus grandis_, which is a large southeast Asian species, as is _Lethocerus indicus_ (both would need to be wild collected). Giant water bugs are rarely offered among the live arthropod trade. _Lethocerus americanus_ and some species of the genus _Abedus_ and _Belostoma_ are occasionally offered within the U.S. hobby.

Alex S.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 30, 2004)

yap i think i typed it wrong,isn't L.grandis from south america?


----------



## edesign (Oct 1, 2004)

big puppies...i have three dead ones by my computer at work. They were sorta alive when i found them, but due to all the grease, oil, and chemicals all over and general untidiness, they died soon after. I'd say mine are around 2 1/4" long, maybe 2.5". They do look like they could give a nasty bite upon close examination...i've heard that before as well.

on a better note...i did save a lil green frog a few weeks ago (too dry, covered in dirt/dust, brownish gray lookin, washed it off in some cold water (no hot water around) quick as i could and it turned a bright green lol. Filthy frog! Let it go outside in the grass away from the warehouse...i guess it's still alive 

how much are these giant waterbugs selling for?


----------



## arizona (Oct 1, 2004)

> Very cool. what was that Moth on that page?


 It was the Atlas moth-->  http://www.naturia.per.sg/buloh/inverts/atlas_moth.htm


----------



## Alex S. (Oct 1, 2004)

edesign said:
			
		

> big puppies...i have three dead ones by my computer at work. They were sorta alive when i found them, but due to all the grease, oil, and chemicals all over and general untidiness, they died soon after. I'd say mine are around 2 1/4" long, maybe 2.5". They do look like they could give a nasty bite upon close examination...i've heard that before as well



Yes, most nepomorphs, including belostomatids can bite. Belostomatid and creeping water bug (_Naucoridae_) bites are probably the worst of the nepomorphs, usually causing redness, swelling, and soreness much more than your average spider bite or bee sting. Symptoms of bites from other nepomorphs, such as the backswimmers (_Notonectidae_), which I have been bitten by dozens of times, are more like a bee sting. Large giant water bugs can have rostrums ("beaks") up to 1/4" inch long. That would definetely be an unpleasent bite.

Alex S.


----------



## Alex S. (Oct 1, 2004)

randolph20 said:
			
		

> yap i think i typed it wrong,isn't L.grandis from south america?



_Lethocerus grandis_ is a southeast Asian species, commonly reaching 2.75" to 3" as adults. _Lethocerus maximus_ is a huge species (4" to 4.5"), one of the larges belostomatids known, from South America; mainly Ecuador and other northwest regions.

Alex S.


----------



## AnimalGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

Can anyone explain how to go about keeping one of these? I work at a pet store and someone found one and brought it in, wondering what it was. They thought it was ugly, and ended up pawning it off on me (I'll take anything!). Now I'm wondering if it's something I can keep or if I should just let it go. 

If I do let it go, what's the best place for it? I live in a city! I don't know where these people found it!


----------



## Alex S. (Oct 8, 2004)

Belostomatids are very hardy insects that are pretty simple to house in captivity. A single specimen will do fine in a ¾ to one gallon or so enclosure. Water depth should be at least five to six inches. Aquatic vegetation or submerged objects that mimic aquatic vegetation are a must for giant water bugs as they will cling to the objects with the two pairs of swimming legs while the front raptorial legs are open for hunting. They will also regularly rest on the submerged objects, and those of the genus _Lethocerus_ will lay eggs on the objects protruding out of the waters surface. Aquarium gravel works great for aquatic substrate as it provides a ridged surface for belostomatids to hold on to while resting on the bottom. Giant water bugs are good nocturnal flyers so a lid on the enclosure is necessary. They are incredibly successful predators and adult specimens will feed voraciously on small fish. Two or three food items a week is a good feeding schedule. Belostomatids breath surface air through snorkel-like siphons at the end of the abdomen, so changing the water in the enclosure is not a constant must, although if the water becomes too littered with prey item parts or other organic material that can cause sanitation problems, then it should be changed.

Alex S.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 8, 2004)

I used to keep these when I was a kid. I always kept them in a small fish bowl. They will eat about anything. I even had one eat a salamander one time. I haven't seen one in years but I haven't really looked either.
I also use to keep Diving Beetles. One of these days I might start another aquatic insect enclosure.


----------



## Alex S. (Oct 9, 2004)

Brian S said:
			
		

> I used to keep these when I was a kid. I always kept them in a small fish bowl. They will eat about anything. I even had one eat a salamander one time. I haven't seen one in years but I haven't really looked either.
> I also use to keep Diving Beetles. One of these days I might start another aquatic insect enclosure.



If you do start another aquatic insect enclosure, I suggest keeping the giant water bugs (same rule with large waterscorpions) seperate, as they will kill and eat every other suitable-sized organism in the aquarium. They are extremely efficient, awesome predators. I have observed _Lethocerus americanus_ even preying on small water snakes.

Alex S.


----------



## jdcarrel (Oct 9, 2004)

wow, those are really huge.  I figured they would be an inch or two, but damn.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 10, 2004)

Alex S. said:
			
		

> If you do start another aquatic insect enclosure, I suggest keeping the giant water bugs (same rule with large waterscorpions) seperate, as they will kill and eat every other suitable-sized organism in the aquarium. They are extremely efficient, awesome predators. I have observed _Lethocerus americanus_ even preying on small water snakes.
> 
> Alex S.


Yeah I learned that the hard way back then. One morning when I checked it all of my small Diving Beetle species had been tagged. From then on I always kept them in a separate container.
Oh Btw, I went out to that pond today but never found any. All I found was several Water Scorpions (Ranatra sp). I would like to have some more Water Bugs and Diving Beetles someday


----------



## spider (Oct 12, 2004)

I catch those down in Natches,MS. They call them toebiters.   
They are about 2-3 inches long.


----------



## edesign (Oct 13, 2004)

i took some pics of one of the dead ones i have...i'll post pics here hopefully tomorrow nite (not my camera...).


----------



## edesign (Oct 14, 2004)

*pics i promised*





































i think their faces look like aliens, especially in the last two pics  :}


----------



## Alex S. (Oct 14, 2004)

Very nice _Lethocerus_ specimen.

Alex S.


----------



## edesign (Oct 14, 2004)

thank you 

here's a link to a better picture of the large beak that I wouldn't want to be on the wrong end of:

http://creatures.ifas.ufl.edu/misc/bugs/belostomatid02.htm


----------



## Alex S. (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah, I'v kept many specimens and, thankfully, have never been bitten once. 

Alex S.


----------

